# Nach Anmeldung Seite A aktulisieren



## arraybreak (13. Februar 2012)

Moin All,

ich habe gerade ein kleines Problem dass ich irgend wie nicht lösen kann.

Also, nach Anmeldung auf der Hauptseite soll der Formular einen User auf Seite B weiterleiten die sich im neuem Fenster aufmacht, das Problem dabei ist, dass sich die Hauptseite nicht automatisch aktualisiert, wie zwinge ich die Hauptseite sich automatisch zu aktualisieren?

Hier mein Anmelde-Formular:

```
<form class="clearfix" target="_blank" action="/wp-login.php" method="post">
<label class="grey" for="log"><?php _e('Login Name') ?> :</label>
<input class="field" type="text" name="log" id="log" value="<?php echo wp_specialchars(stripslashes($user_login), 1) ?>" size="23" />
<label class="grey" for="pwd"><?php _e('Password:') ?></label>
<input class="field" type="password" name="pwd" id="pwd" size="23" />
<label><input name="rememberme" id="rememberme" type="checkbox" checked="checked" value="forever" />&nbsp;<?php _e('Remember Me') ?></label>
<div class="clear"></div>
<input type="submit" id="signin_submit" name="submit" value="Anmelden" class="bt_login" />
<input type="hidden" name="redirect_to" value="/seite-b.php"/>
</form>
```

Gruß arraybreak


----------



## Lime (13. Februar 2012)

Sollte doch eigentlich funktionieren?
Unterbindest du (mit Javascript, jQuery, ...) irgendwo diese Aktion?


----------



## arraybreak (13. Februar 2012)

theoretisch könnte es schon sein, aber welches soll es den unterbinden, was könnte der java oder jquery code beinhalten?


----------



## Lime (13. Februar 2012)

Hast du irgendwo ein

```
$("#signin_submit").click(function() {
}
```
in deinem Code?

Dein Form hat z.B. keine ID, also ist ein

```
$("#login_form").submit(function() {
}
```
schon mal ausgeschlossen.


----------

